# Start Jr Smith!!!



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Look, I'm as big a Carter fan as there is, but there is no reason for him and Iverson to be in the game together against the lakers. Why the hell would you have him guarding Radmonovic at 6'10? Start him, he's at least decent against Kobe, and you get better on both ends of the court.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Co-Sign. Even though Radmonovic didn't really take advantage of the matchup against Carter. :laugh:

Karl is a moron. No reason why both of them should be out there at the same time. If 'Melo keeps playing like a ******* I'd sit him and throw Kleiza in the starting lineup. Something has to change because this team is too talented to be playing so damn horribly. This is seriously worse than rooting for AI when he was on the Sixers.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

thaKEAF said:


> Co-Sign. Even though Radmonovic didn't really take advantage of the matchup against Carter. :laugh:
> 
> Karl is a moron. No reason why both of them should be out there at the same time. If 'Melo keeps playing like a ******* I'd sit him and throw Kleiza in the starting lineup. Something has to change because this team is too talented to be playing so damn horribly. This is seriously worse than rooting for AI when he was on the Sixers.


yeah, cause the sixers sucked. this nuggets team should be really good.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

on a side note, I'd settle for starting yakuba. I understand not wanting to break up the bench group; they're doing some really great things.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Karl and his no-playing rotation has got to go.
Why did we sign Chucky Atkins to leave him on the bench in crunch time? Didn't we sign him for his 3 poitn shooting and experience in the playoffs?

It's obvious that Kobe has trouble with bigger, physical defenders...where's Ron Artest? OH wait...


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

If you start JR, yall better keep him off Kobe, cause dude gave it to JR in the fourth quarter. He committed his last three fouls in like two minutes...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

BallStateCards said:


> If you start JR, yall better keep him off Kobe, cause dude gave it to JR in the fourth quarter. He committed his last three fouls in like two minutes...


i was gonna say the same thing. hell no to starting JR!

decent news is that kleiza might start and while i think he is absolutely overrated, hes still a much better offensive and defensive option than anthony carter, the worst starting PG in the nba.

kleiza can no doubt about it, hang with rad. keep K on kobe. there u have it, a much bigger, better, team.

anyways, this doesnt solve everything. obviously camby, the laziest piece of **** in the nba aside from vince carter, is still gonna try to "block shots" at the top of the key and give up dunk after dunk to gasol. nene doesnt want to hurt his vagina and hunter doesnt know what playing time means... ugh, we are in trouble...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

^^^ Post Of The Year!!!


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Why don't we try Bobby Jones? He can't be worse than Kleiza or Carter in defending Kobe, plus he can hit those open threes.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> i was gonna say the same thing. hell no to starting JR!
> 
> decent news is that kleiza might start and while i think he is absolutely overrated, hes still a much better offensive and defensive option than anthony carter, the worst starting PG in the nba.
> 
> ...


Extremely dumb statement.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Vermillion said:


> Why don't we try Bobby Jones? He can't be worse than Kleiza or Carter in defending Kobe, plus he can hit those open threes.


I'd say thte same thing, but Bobby Jones was traded several months ago.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

He probably meant the Bobby Jones who played for Denver in the ABA days. Maybe the dude's kept himself in shape. He'd probably still be an upgrade for the team defensively.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> I'd say thte same thing, but Bobby Jones was traded several months ago.


and they signed him a few days ago. Where have you been? But no, he was always really foul prone, and his threes aren't all that reliable.



> Extremely dumb statement.


lol. this guy with the VC radar.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow! I didn't catch that. I just saw it confirmed on the Nuggets website.

My apologies...I've been really busy with grad school work, so I missed it.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

HB said:


> Extremely dumb statement.


about camby or vince?


----------

